# guinea pig with possible lymphoma



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have been to the vets this morning with lily, one of my 14 guinea pigs. i was shocked to hear that it looks like she has lymphoma. the vet didn't want to risk a biopsy at this point as he feels lily probably wouldn't do well with the anaesthetic. she has had 2 jabs - steroids and antibiotics and i have to take her back on saturday to see the vet again for him to check her over.
i know this is rare in guinea pigs and i really wanted to see if anyone else has come across it and what you think i should do. i think the vet was letting me know in not so many words that she probably hasn't got long left. she is only 6 months old. i shall be asking the advice of the vet on saturday but i just don't want her to suffer. i would normally ask on the guinea pig forum but the site is down again. not sure if there are that many piggy people on here that would know anything about this tbh. 
http://


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

anyone have any info?


----------

